

Everybody in Uganda Is Kung Fu Fighting - evilsimon
http://roadsandkingdoms.com/2015/everybody-in-uganda-is-kung-fu-fighting

======
pavel_lishin
It's worth watching the trailer for "Who Killed Captain Alex?":
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BymeLkZ7GqM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BymeLkZ7GqM)

(By a weird coincidence, my coworker's cousin actually has a part in the
movie.)

------
nn3
The headline is just idiotic. A single school is not "everybody"

~~~
dghughes
It's from the song, I'd say "everybody" is just to keep the song lyric the
same.

Everybody was kung-fu fighting Those cats were fast as lightning In fact it
was a little bit frightning But they fought with expert timing

They were funky China men from funky Chinatown They were chopping them up and
they were chopping them down It's an ancient Chineese art and everybody knew
their part From a feint into a slip, and kicking from the hip

Everybody was kung-fu fighting Those cats were fast as lightning In fact it
was a little bit frightning But they fought with expert timing

There was funky Billy Chin and little Sammy Chung He said here comes the big
boss, lets get it on We took a bow and made a stand, started swinging with the
hand The sudden motion made me skip now we're into a brand knew trip

Everybody was kung-fu fighting Those cats were fast as lightning In fact it
was a little bit frightning But they did it with expert timing

(repeat)..make sure you have expert timing Kung-fu fighting, had to be fast as
lightning

source:
[http://www.lyricsondemand.com/onehitwonders/kungfufightingly...](http://www.lyricsondemand.com/onehitwonders/kungfufightinglyrics.html)

------
Tharkun
Interesting read, but ten years of experience does not a master make.

